# Tmnt...



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

OK there's a looooong story behind this pic. I will paraphrase it cause it's too long. I was advised by Corydulos to do some reading on Kevin Eastman,I did some reading.After that I decided to stop taking my drawings so seriously and stop pushing myself to create what I thought I should be creating. As I said I had doodled all my life and one of my loves as a kid was the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles(I so wanted a shell,kinda still do!!) so I started just sketching and going into my imagination and having fun drawing.

This is one of those drawings. I had done some drawings around this one but cut copied and pasted this cause I finished it and not the others,maybe soon. For now I'm just gonna go with the flow and enjoy drawing like I did when I was younger I'd like some critiques..Anyway thank you Cory for the advice and helping me get back to a place where I enjoy drawing, and if you don't enjoy it why the hell do it??


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm totally enthused to see you not only continue to produce your beautiful drawings but also enjoy creating them possibly as much as we enjoy viewing them!

I'm humbled and honored to be claimed as playing a small role in that transition.


----------

